# Rumblings of a New USF&WS Rule



## Web Wheeler (May 9, 2010)

I'm hearing that the USF&WS is considering a new rule that would prohibit the importation of all amphibians into the U.S. Please be on the lookout for such a rule, as it hasn't yet been published by USF&WS. It could be similar to this, but would include all amphibians:
Petition Seeks Emergency Moratorium on Imports of Salamanders for Pet Trade


----------



## Amagaeru (May 6, 2015)

Well crud. That would probably shut down Tesoros de Colombia in the US.
On the other hand though, there's more to the salamander ban than what this is talking about. I'm not exactly sure what the status is now (there are less strict rules recently since the ban), but eggs can be moved across state lines and the sal ban restricted certain species, but others status were unchanged.


----------



## Web Wheeler (May 9, 2010)

More rumblings...

"For maximum protection and until a clean trade program is in place, we support a moratorium on all amphibian imports into North America."

Deadly salamander fungus now found on frogs in the pet trade | Amphibians.org


----------



## Calivet (Aug 12, 2013)

> Until such protections are in place, we support a moratorium on imports of all amphibian species from areas where Bsal has been found in nature (Europe and Asia) or on any species of amphibian on which Bsal has been found regardless regardless of country of origin. For maximum protection and until a clean trade program is in place, we support a moratorium on all amphibian imports into North America.


One of those two sentences is good science, the other is maybe a bit extreme.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Amagaeru said:


> Well crud. That would probably shut down Tesoros de Colombia in the US.
> On the other hand though, there's more to the salamander ban than what this is talking about. I'm not exactly sure what the status is now (there are less strict rules recently since the ban), but eggs can be moved across state lines and the sal ban restricted certain species, but others status were unchanged.


Actually any caudates that are currently in the US can be shipped between states provided they were legally acquired and not in violation of the state or origin or destination or status like ESA. This is because USFW lost the lawsuit over the invasive species designation claim see http://www.necis.net/2017/04/court-affirms-ban-interstate-commerce-injurious-species/ 



> Court Affirms Ban On Interstate Commerce of Injurious Species
> April 19, 2017	Invasives in the News
> On April 7, the D.C. Circuit Court of Appeals affirmed a ruling in favor of the U.S. Association of Reptile Keepers (USARK), lifting restrictions on interstate commerce of injurious species listed under the Lacey Act.
> 
> ...


some comments 

Ed


----------

